# Leaky Window?



## AndrewandShirley

Woke up the last three mornings with a pool of water and a wet wall at the bottom left hand corner of the side window.

The area inside of the window is dry and so is the blind.

It appears its just the bottom inside corner.

Anyone else had the same problem and if so what is the solution, no doubt it will cost a pretty penny??


----------



## erneboy

Can you describe the window. Is it a hinging window or a sliding window. Is it glass or perspex, cab or habitation area, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly

Is the bottom corner of the window slightly open ? Could the water be condensation ? It's been cold these past few nights and that could be the coldest bit of the window if it is slightly open.

G


----------



## AndrewandShirley

The window in a double glazed slide window, which is made of perspex.

It is located in the habitation area, over the gas bottles and right over the table.

I have checked the gas bottle storage area and that dry.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Grizzly

Have you noticed any steaming up ( inside) of that window ? Are all the little rubber bungs in place ? If one of them is missing and the air inside the window has condensed it would then run out at the bottom.

Very easy to sort: warm the window with a fan heater or hairdryer to warm the inside air and then replace the bung. A biro top works well if you have no proper replacement.

G


----------



## erneboy

I agree with Grizzly, it may be condensation. That should be visible on the inside of the window.

If not and it is a leak you will need to look and find out whether it is leaking where the perspex closes against the frame. There may be a little rubber seal on the frame, is that in tact, it it twisted or damaged. If you watch when it is raining you should see an occasional drip or water running down the inside of the window if that is the problem.

It could also be getting in where the window frame meets the bodywork outside. The frame can be resealed quite easily using some clear bathroom silicone, that might be a first step to see if it cures the problem.

It is unlikely to be coming in at a bottom corner, more likely to be dripping or running down from the top.

You will have to see it in action, Alan.


----------

